# Solix 10 vs Helix 9 or 10



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bought a new boat. It comes with a Helix 9 chirp GN2. I see this year the GN3 on the Helix is coming out along with GN2 on the Solix.

My question is has anyone rigged a boat up with both or have experience with both? Obvious the touch screen of the solix helps. However seems like both do a lot of the same things and comparable?

I will tie it to the terrova. However would like to think the two units together as well and didn’t know if anyone had experiences with linking a Helix to a Solix? Also not sure if I’d need the Solix GN2 at almost $2400 vs the Solix Mega SI at around $1600? Seems the features of the GN2 add depth and side imaging range that’s farther out? Anything I’m missing on that other then I guess the GN2 Solix has WiFi I guess. 

Just trying to get any real experiences from users on the Solix unit especially? Worth the extra cash or not?


----------

